
Ask HN: SaaS tools for managing Startup activities? - fermienrico
Hi all,<p>I am working with a co-founder and we have a flurry of activities going on. I was looking at project management SaaS (such as Asana) but I am not sure - there are so many out there. We are a hardware startup with a bunch of chaos in terms of materials, design, prototypes, manufacturing schedules, supply chain, logistics, etc.<p>We are currently using Dropbox Paper to make lists but it is getting out of control. How can we organize our selves with clear priorities, dependences and schedules for tasks?<p>Any suggestions appreciated! :)
======
katelynsk
Hi!

What about our team, we are working remotely and use (and work on) Riter:
[https://riter.co/](https://riter.co/). However, we are a software development
team and don't have the same chaos in the workflow :) Just in case, if it can
help you:

Riter allows to manage the whole company with all its projects, teams and
customers. The main features are:

\- task management and sprint planning (todos, tags, task states);

\- time estimation and tracking;

\- collaboration (comments, file sharing, assignment, access control);

\- project statistics (time spent, activity, performance, etc.);

\- groups of projects (combine several projects into temporary groups for
simultaneous work);

\- GraphQl API.

------
evaneykelen
Have you looked at [https://airtable.com](https://airtable.com)? It allows you
to create flexible forms and sheets to manage different kinds of information
flows.

